# Booting to CWM?



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys I'm still new to this bionic and how things work but I tried to things a mod and a gapps I had bootloops had to do the ds lite thing. My question is there I way to boot into cwm recovery when you're in a bootloop??????????????????

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Patgt500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Only if you have Safestrap installed, if not, its FXZ time.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I had bootstrap so I just switched 
To safestrap.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

